# Selling Hi-End Computer



## MyDaDdY

Full system only no parting. Everything in the pictures are included except the desk itself. You will recieve the computer with all the driver CDs included, but the computer will already have all the drivers installed. I will not use the catalyst disc that is supplied, because those drivers are not an up-to-date version of the drivers, but I will supply it with the package for other additional programs on the CD.
***SPECS***
-------------------------------------------
1GB Kingston HyperX DDR PC 3500 (2x512)
Amd Athlon XP 3000+
Radeon 9800 PRO 128
Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe
17 Inch Gateway EV700 CRT Monitor
Gateway keyboard (w/ extra multimedia keys)
Microsoft 1.1A (Very good, no mouse lag)
350 WaTT PSU
19.0GB HardDrive 5400RPM
harman/kardon 15Watt Speakers with a 30Watt Subwoofer.
-------------------------------------------
Computer is 100% custom made by me. The BIOS is already flashed.
The computer will also come with:
The original Windows XP Home reboot CD
Gateway Applications CD (2CDs)
Motherboard Drivers CD
Catalyst drivers CD
Quicken 2002 New User Edition
RollerCoaster Tycoon
Project IGI (I'm Going in)
Battlefield 1942 + CD Key
Works Suite 2002 (5CDs)
There is also and exhaust fan in the computer. A mini led flashlight. 2 Fans on one side Panel. One was there by default (Blue led one) The second one is a Tornado (Produces 119 CFM, but it is also very loud) I drilled out part of the plexi-glass and predrilled holes for the screws, and put the fan on. Provides very good cooling for processor, and video card. There is a 3 Year Warranty on the Processor and Motherboard. (A little more then 2 years left) If anyone is interested, let me know. There is nothing wrong with the computer. I need the money for a car, I have been saving for a while, and have roughly $1500 left to save. I will finish it off with this computer.If you have any questions feel free to ask. I really need this car, only method of transportation. Everything is included on the desk except the desk itself. Please respond only if you are interested









]-]-]-]-]-]-]-]-]Price: You name Price[-[-[-[-[-[-[-[-[


----------



## MyDaDdY




----------



## MyDaDdY




----------



## djadragon

wow


----------



## Rusty 2k3

would you be interested in a trade? for a lappy


----------



## kof2000

you dont want to catch the bus? catching bus sure is fun. 1500 seriously is kind of alot of that type of system. oh yeah i can't see the pics.


----------



## nomav6

kof2000 said:
			
		

> 1500 seriously is kind of alot of that type of system.


I would have to agree


----------



## kof2000

i meant if you can wait why not just keep it and wait till u have the 1500 u have a job do u not?


----------



## beatmaster

man 1500 for that is a bit OTT. The specs are okay, but come on


----------

